# How much space?



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a question that I have had problems with for a little while now. I have been looking at possible arrangements to make larger community tanks and despite my best look around the threads on this forum I am having trouble finding the numbers I need, so I will list the questions here=

What is the tank space requirement for the most common betta compatible fish/shrimp snails? I feel it is far easier to choose the tank mates, then calculate the space required so I can buy a tank of the right size rather than scramble about buying a tank, then constantly trying to find someone that will 'fit'.

For instance- how much space does a snail need of his own?
Tetras (per tetra, I know they must come in schools by default or if you prefer the space 5 tetras would need)?
Ghost shrimp?
etc etc etc.

I would feel better having all the space numbers written down so I can design a tank from the ground up and cater to everyone's needs instead of adjust as I go.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

How much space fish need.....is something we all have to decide for ourselves. Some people are happy to provide the bare minimum (some the smallest of the small), while others prefer to provide more room than what's "needed".

I will tell you the guideline that I came up with for schooling fish. 1 inch to 1 foot. For every inch in length, the fish needs 1 foot of tank length.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

If you are looking to be able to keep a variety of betta-compatible fish, I would go with a 20 gallon long. You could keep 6-10 tetras, 6-10 cories, a betta, a nerite snail and a handful of ghost shrimp. I think this size will give you the best options.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you both for the help but that wasn't really what I had in mind. Keep in mind I always plan on going over and 'spoiling' everyone when it comes to tank space. But I am a planner by nature which makes it easier for me to choose the fish I want first and then work out the tank size second.

I don't have the space nor money to simply get a monster tank and then attempt to cram fish into it :/ uni takes it all.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

My school of 8 pictus all exist in about 20 gallons of water in the 125. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

You can't do much with under 20 gallons. A 2.5 or 5 gallon can handle a betta and a nerite. A 10 gallon can handle a betta, a nerite, some ghost shrimp or 5 dwarf Cory's or 5 micro rasboras.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

Not particularly but thank you for continuing to try and help me. I was going to do it the opposite way to what you and other keepers do it.
Instead of saying 'I have this size tank, what can I fit?' I wish to pick from a list and say 'if I choose all of these fish I will need this much space' And then go looking for one that size or larger.

The reason I ask is because tanks in Australia are much more expensive than the US. For a frame of reference the only 20 liter tank (5 gallon) I have been able to find that is under three digits still costs 80.00- and that is at big W (our version of walmart I suppose... only more like a ritzier version of target that actually has good stock. The aquarium stockists cost way more)

It is far easier for me to have a game plan and save up especially than try to cobble the pieces together one at a time


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

If you come up with a stock list we can certainly tell you what size tank to look for.


----------

